# Berks BBQ Bash/Freehold NJ comp



## chris1237 (Mar 11, 2008)

I know its a little early but is anybody here planing to do either one of these comps. Berks is rumored to be July 18-19, this year they plan to have kcbs sanctioning and it is also supposed to be at the same place as last year. 
The freehold comp is July 25-26  I ran across it a few weeks ago on the kcbs site. Here is the like to the event http://www.monmouthcountyparks.com/fair/fair_main.asp
I do not know alot of information about the freehold comp so if somebody has more information that would be greatly appreciated. My goal is to do both of these comps along with new holland this year. Just wanted to know if anybody here was going to do either one of these comps or had more information about freehold.

Chris


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I plan to compete in Berks and Judge in Freehold. I don't have any info on either one at this point, but plan to start digging.


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I plan to compete in Berks and Judge in Freehold. I don't have any info on either one at this point, but plan to start digging.



Cool Rag! Are there any other comps you plan to compete at this year?

Chris


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Right now it looks like Franklin, Pa, Leesport, Clarence, NY, Dover, DE.
Dover is pretty cool. It's in the track infield...plenty of room


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 20, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Right now it looks like Franklin, Pa, Leesport, Clarence, NY, Dover, DE.
> Dover is pretty cool. It's in the track infield...plenty of room




no Yardley????


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 20, 2008)

Rag you should come and do the Canadian Open. Well worth the trip and over $30,000.00


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Rag you should come and do the Canadian Open. Well worth the trip and over $30,000.00



I would need half that pot for gas money. LOL

I since decided to compete at Yardley.  You coming down Bobberqer? You can cook my chicken, which is kicking my arse.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 20, 2008)

We haven't quite finalized all our plans for the comp season yet. A lot of stuff going on for us this year. 

And um I am the  very last person you want cooking your chicken LOL


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a plane ticket, I'll cook your chicken.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 21, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, if you want me to, I'd be more than happy to do so ... I'll call ya when the sun comes up

btw did your Meadowcreek come with that chicken griller???


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The grill is my old Chargriller with the side firebox removed, legs chopped short and a table board added. The fire pan can be raised and lowered about 4". The grates are case iron.
This will be my first comp and welcome any help/guidance/advice.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 21, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take a class from one of the Champs on the Cirucuit Rag!  It will shorten the learning curve.  Competition BBQ is a whole lot different than backyard BBQ.

If you choose not to take my advice, then bring plenty of butter and brown sugar. That should help!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 21, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I speak for Wittdog on this too:
 -don't smile the whole weekend
 -be as miserable as possible
 -see how far you can throw your chicken
 -hate all your turn ins
 -yell at the wife just because
 -and bitch about everything


You should have received all the training you'll need at the Jack with us.   :roll:  

Seriously...Good luck to you and Barb...you guys should do great!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 21, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I speak for Wittdog on this too:
 -don't smile the whole weekend
 -be as miserable as possible
 -see how far you can throw your chicken
 -hate all your turn ins
 -yell at the wife just because
 -and bitch about everything


You should have received all the training you'll need at the Jack with us.   :roll:  

Seriously...Good luck to you and Barb...you guys should do great!!! [/quote:wmvpi9gr]
The only thing Bubba forgot is the misrable thing can't just start at the comp it needs to grow as the days leading up to it...and get progressivly worse...
and you need to bring a second grill for everthing else you are going to cook...becuase one grill is just for the CHICKEN  
Oh yeah and have FUN
Good luck guys


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 21, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take a class from one of the Champs on the Cirucuit Rag!  It will shorten the learning curve.  Competition BBQ is a whole lot different than backyard BBQ.

If you choose not to take my advice, then bring plenty of butter and brown sugar. That should help! [/quote:1ikl8zyx]

Kloset do you know of any of champs that are planning to do classes this year. I contacted dr.bbq but he does not plan to do any class this year. I also contacted Myron Mixon but the only class he plans to do this year are at his home in GA and unfortunately I will not be able to travel that far. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris,

You're going to have to travel if you want to take classes by these guys.

I just got back from Oklahoma where I took Bart Clarke's and Donny Teals Class (Boys From Tornado Alley).  I think the next class is in Colorodo but only Donny is teaching it.

Mike Davis has stopped giving group class.  His class was great.

Chris Lilly rarely teaches but his class was great also.  Thom Emery had him out to LA last year for the California BBQ Associaion members.  It was one of the best classes I ever took.  

I took Myron's class a couple of years ago.  He's now teaching at the Greenbrier with Dr. BBQ and Chris Lilly.  Very expensive class.  If you've got big bucks Myron will let you cook with him at an actual competition and see everything he does.

We are taking Rod Gray and Johnny Triggs class next month in Shannon, IL.  That class is sold out.  I've heard that this is one of the best classes out there.  You get two different cooking techniques from two sets of champions.  They will be repeating the class at the end of May in Kansas City.

You can check out class availability on the KCBS website.  But don't wait for these guys to come to your area.  They might retire before then.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good advice on the classes. I signed on for the class at Dover. Chris, you may be interested in it too. It's on 4/5 taught by Philly Pigs, Fat Angel and Pig Pen.
I'll still take lots of brown sugar and butter to Yardley.    
To psych up like Bubba and Dog I'll stuff my shorts with home made Habanero rub.    
Finally had a break through on chicken taste today. A rub I pulled from books the big dogs publish. The sugar still wants to burn, but I have a test lined up for tomorrow to get around that. The chicken has been making me crazy. Bubba, maybe you can loan me Bruce. 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 21, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Good advice on the classes. I signed on for the class at Dover. Chris, you may be interested in it too. It's on 4/5 taught by Philly Pigs, Fat Angel and Pig Pen.
> I'll still take lots of brown sugar and butter to Yardley.
> To psych up like Bubba and Dog I'll stuff my shorts with home made Habanero rub.
> Finally had a break through on chicken taste today. A rub I pulled from books the big dogs publish. The sugar still wants to burn, but I have a test lined up for tomorrow to get around that. The chicken has been making me crazy. *Bubba, maybe you can loan me Bruce*. 8)



For chicken????    He'd never be able to stay awake long enough to go through my 4 hour prep.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are the applications for berks if anyone is interested

http://www.frankfmonline.com/page.php?page_id=14926


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, I picked on up this weekend at the BBQ Expo.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Luck to you this w/e in Yardley, Rag!!


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Good Luck to you this w/e in Yardley, Rag!!



Thanks. I got beat up last w/e and need to get dialed in.   
You coming by? We'll have cold drinks and , if I can think of something, stuff to eat.


----------

